# who does your flyers and printed stuff



## TallAdam85 (Mar 13, 2008)

Was just wondering who makes all there own flyers or who has some one that prints stuff out for them reason i am asking is i need to get all that made for my new school and it is a pain doing it my self

also any one know how make a 3 fold broucer in photoshop


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 13, 2008)

My wife does most of ours she understands these types of programs, me I cannot color inside the lines.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Mar 13, 2008)

http://3000doorhangers.com/

http://printingdojo.com/types.php?id=4&sub=1
FOUND THESE


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 13, 2008)

Not sure the door hangers would be the way to go if you're using them as general advertising.  I know it really used to piss me off to have folks hang stuff on my door when I lived in town.  As for the printing dojo link, those are great looking tri-fold brochures but the price seems WAY steep for someone starting up a brand new school.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Mar 13, 2008)

http://www.unitedprofessionals.com/doorhangers.html
 thinking getting these the dhadultsd2 one side and dhkids other


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 13, 2008)

Use microsoft publisher.  It is very, very simple.


----------



## Kacey (Mar 13, 2008)

My instructor does his own (the Y I teach at does mine) - he bought a decent 7-color printer that uses refillable ink cartridges, and his cost is very low.  I suspect (I don't know for sure) that he uses Microsoft Publisher, as Brian suggested.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 13, 2008)

http://overnightprints.com
People who've seen the MT/KT or my photo cards can tell you their work quality.
I do all the layouts myself in Photoshop.

Flyers I run off on my color laser in small batches.  B/W flyers I hit the local Office Max/Depot.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Mar 25, 2008)

over night printing was top notch cards they made me


----------

